# Best hydraulic oil to use in bucket truck?



## Kgw51gmc (Feb 20, 2020)

Where to get it? Any prob mixing it into existing oil in reservoir?


----------



## Kgw51gmc (Feb 25, 2020)

Hmm, good answers. I'm debating between the 46 at tsc or 32 from somewhere else.


----------



## catbuster (Feb 26, 2020)

I think Case HyTran was the best on the market, period. It’s not on the market anymore, which is a letdown. I’m now on Schaeffer’s ISO 32 or 46 and not having problems. I have a couple buckets of Cat Hydo and it seems to work pretty well. Several of my friends use JD HyGard and it’s not giving them problems, one of them tells me it’s the best on the market now. What I do know is the price JD wants for the stuff, like the rest of their parts, is a little rich for my blood, and I get a lot of stuff from Cat. I don’t know about the stuff that’s on Tractor Supply’s shelf.

Mixing hydraulic oils has never given me problems. I’ve lost hoses and then bled the air with whatever I had in the truck and topped the tank off. I know JD says not to mix oils or use anything but HyGard. Cat says to use Hydo (for component wear and longer oil life, but doesn’t strictly say to use only Cat oil), and Case recommends using their oil. Just stick with the weight/spec for your machine.

In short, I would go with a name brand oil and not worry about it. Keep clean oil, filters and check levels regularly. On a big system oil sampling is awesome. Best practice is repairing leaks, then you won’t have to mix oils topping off.


----------



## iowagold (Mar 3, 2020)

aw32 works for colder temps well it is a 10 wt oil.
O'Reilly Conventional Hydraulic Fluid 10W 1 Gallon or aw32
Part # 74305 Line: ORO

O'Reilly Conventional Hydraulic Fluid 10W 5 Gallon aw32
Part # 74309 Line: ORO

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...-10w-5-gallon/74309/4601121?q=aw+32+oil&pos=2


----------



## Kgw51gmc (Mar 4, 2020)

I got a five gallon bucket of AW32 hydraulic oil from Rural King for 39.99. Hope it works.


----------



## iowagold (Mar 4, 2020)

aw32 works down to cold.
good price!
it works well in most lifts that are under 5000 lbs lifting capacity.

the bigger machines they use the aw46 but they have to use heaters on the hyd tanks for winter
or below 32 deg f.


----------

